# My Start



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

This is the opening of the First Chapter of my up and coming Space Wolf Novel. Please tell me what you think.



One

From The Sea









Vali awoke breathing heavily, sweat beaded his rigid brow. He had had another strange dream. They were all the same, lucid and vivid, yet never showing him the full picture. He always saw a man, or what he thought was at least part man, it’s body was that of a man but it was encased in a large suit of armour, bristling with trinkets and engraved with countless runes which meaning escaped Vali. His head though, was another thing; it was undeniably human yet lupine. His nose was almost a snout like the great wolves that roamed the nearby mountains. His eyes seemed to pierce Vali’s very being, they too were Wolf like. He would always turn and walk away in his dream but not before he donned his helmet, it was an entire Wolf skull, large reds eyes shone like heated iron. Although that was not what troubled Vali most, it was what was happening down at the shore. At first the water churned like a dying Orca, but not long after the Dragon boats docked at the shore were thrown from the water and back into the Ice Hunter village, to rain down upon huts and helpless villagers. But every time Vali ventured down to the shore, nothing happened. But this night something within him stirred, it compelled him to go down there, and to face whatever it was with sword and shield. He knew they were not his own thoughts; they came from something much darker within him. But when he tried to find the source, when he thought he had it cornered and ready to unmask it, it would always find a means of escape. He could hear its insane laughter echo around his skull. But tonight, Vali embraced the thoughts. He retrieved his coat and weapons and ventured down to the shore once more. He left his hut to be met by the cold embrace of Fenris’ winter winds, and even with his coat of bear fur he still felt its icy touch. Vali was only of 15 years, but was already an accomplished warrior, he had slain his first beast, the bear whose fur he now wore, and it was almost time for him to pick a woman to raise a Family with. His close cropped brown hair rustled in the morning breeze and his deep blue eyes studied the village he knew all too well. The Ice Hunters were one of the many Tribes on Fenris, but while other tribes were nomadic and fought over Islands to call their own, the Ice Hunters were quite content to stay where they were. Nestled in the foot hills of the Fangurd Mountains, his village had prospered. Every year they would follow the great Orca herds that roamed the seas of Fenris and each year, would bring back a hefty amount of meat. Vali was not one who liked sailing on Dragon boats. It was his and every other Fenrisian warriors fear to drown at sea and have you soul tortured by the sea Daemons. Instead he would hunt in the foot hills, and bring back deer or bear meat for his Family. It was a Simple life but that was the way Vali liked it. Living with his Father and brother Tofi, his mother had died after he and Tofi were born, leaving his their father to raise them on his own. 
Vali passed the great hall in the centre of the village on his way to the shore, torches were still lit from last night’s celebrations, another year had passed and the Ice Hunters were still living. They would give thanks to Russ and the All Father for another year’s prosperity and go about their lives much the same again. As a child Vali and Tofi had heard all the stories about Russ, how he had wrestled the Great Kraken from the oceans only to release it back saying it was still too small for his likings. They had also heard the stories of the fabled lands of Asaheim, on which they presided. The Fangurd Mountains were the fore front of the Western Coast of Asaheim. And Vali knew that even to be on this small part of it was a great honour to his entire tribe. But the story that stirred him the most was when skald Hrafn would tell of the Mountain of the Gods, where the great table sat. It was said that if you were chosen as worthy warriors, that you would take you seat at the table and feast with Russ and all the heroes of Fenris. But first you had to find a Chooser of the Slain, although they would most likely find you. 
“They are the messengers of the gods” Hrafn would say.
Vali and Tofi both yearned to take their place at the table on top of the Mountain of the Gods, to sit and toast Russ himself. He had never seen a Chooser of the Slain before; he had only heard villagers from other Tribes during the trading season’s talk of their encounters. One said that he appeared out of the Blizzard and took two of their mortally wounded warriors away, never to be seen again. Vali pushed the thoughts from his head, now was not the time to be thinking of such things. He needed to be aware, so as to not be caught off guard. But no matter how hard he strained his senses he could not find anything. 
“Find anything tonight?” Said a voice from behind him. “Or are you just being delusional again brother?” Tofi was younger than Vali but still a lethal warrior. His blond hair shone in the early morning sun light. Two braids of his golden locks flowed over his shoulders. He had a scar across his face from a battle with an Ice Goblin, tiny little buggers that were very territorial. He was almost as tall as Vali but marginally stronger. He would always win their play brawls, but Vali would always beat him in armed Combat, especially with his favoured axe.
“No little brother, at least, not yet that is” Replied Vali.
“I just don’t get why you keep coming out here” said Tofi “there is nothing at the shore.”
“I know, I know. But tonight, something seems different, part of me wants to go down there but then part of me wants to get as far from the shore as possible.”
“Well you can find out soon enough brother, Race you there.” Said Tofi as he turned and ran towards the shore. And a strange sense of foreboding hit Vali.


----------

